# Chadderton Baths - Feb 19



## UrbandonedTeam (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone that's been here will know that the access is a bit of a pain, especially with the lurking neighbours around the back, which is the main reason it took us so long to visit this photogenic leisure centre.



Chadderton Baths











The Art Nouveau Chadderton Baths was a public swimming facility opened in 1937. Henry Taylor, the British Olympic freestyle swimming triple gold medalist and champion was an attendant at Chadderton Baths where many of his awards were displayed. Chadderton Baths were closed indefinitely in 2006 after a structural survey found faults which could have put the public at risk. Chadderton Sports Centre, built onto the Baths, was closed and replaced by the Chadderton Wellbeing Centre in January 2010. An application to demolish the Baths was made in March 2011. The Chadderton Historical Society has tried unsuccessfully to save the abandoned building, which Oldham Council is reportedly set on demolishing, despite the wishes of Chadderton residents and support from local councilors.



Once we had entered the property, moving into the swimming pool area led us into the path of four or five portrait photographers conducting a shoot with permission and keys. Luckily they didn't mind us being there although I think they were confused at first as to where we had came from. We should have just knocked on the door!



The pool itself













































Central staircase
























The additional sports hall building, which remained open after the baths were closed down in 2006. Power worked in here for some reason, so we could have a good kick-about in the hall 










(taken before the lights came on... also lit with a phone torch...)










Here's the link for our documentary styled video of the exploration. We cover the building's past, present and future through cinematics and narration:



https://youtu.be/UzXHmm2Fmvk



Thanks for reading


----------



## Silverlight (Apr 18, 2019)

As a society we seem to be becoming experts in allowing closure of public facilities. There’s always an excuse, it seems, to close something and sell the land to some private developer. I guess the lure of profit outweighs any sense of public service in the minds of Townhalls these days. Grab the money and run.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 18, 2019)

Thats a lovely place would love a butchers at that one, nicely done!


----------

